# New buck



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

He is %100 boer and has the widest chest I have ever seen and he is only 5 months old!!!! He is very sweet and show right!!!!! He won 1st place at his first ABGA show!!!! He is my fav goat buck of all time


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Super cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! What a nice boy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE buck!! What's his name and who's his sire? Sorry, always gotta know that when I see a nice goat.  

Congrats!!! He's awesome.


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

His name is cerras big boy 

And his sire is renagades loaded guns


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

He has already bred 3 does ( my major show girls) and they are due in February!!!
Fingers crossed that they are show worthy


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a handsome boy. Love the face.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, he is super nice. Love him!  Already got a nice big butt going


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wish he could breed my girls! Love him!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

Well now he is for sale we are getting out of the goat business so asking at least $600


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

We are located in missouri


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

@wildegoats23


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Omg I wish I could have him but you are just a little too far for me!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Same here !


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

He is now sold thank you


----------

